# AUG 19th - BMQ



## Dlaws90 (2 Jul 2013)

Anyone else going to be heading to BMQ for August 19th?

I'll be flying out there on August 17th for Infantry.


----------



## korwynkim (2 Jul 2013)

I'll be flying out of Regina for AVN Tech on the 17th


----------



## Dlaws90 (2 Jul 2013)

Nice congrats! See ya there! I'll be coming from Toronto.


----------



## Gingermoose (4 Jul 2013)

Did you all just get your calls?


----------



## Verge1993 (4 Jul 2013)

Hey guys just got my call this morning! I also start BMQ August 19th! Flying out of Newfoundland on the 17th. I'm going to try and make a invite only facebook group for us guys for BMQ on the 19th! If you have Facebook I suggest join! 

I got my first positioning in PPCLI!

If you would like to join just send me the URL to your facebook account and ill invite you !


----------



## Dlaws90 (4 Jul 2013)

Gingermoose said:
			
		

> Did you all just get your calls?



I got the call last Friday.



			
				Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Hey guys just got my call this morning! I also start BMQ August 19th! Flying out of Newfoundland on the 17th. I'm going to try and make a invite only facebook group for us guys for BMQ on the 19th! If you have Facebook I suggest join!
> 
> I got my first positioning in PPCLI!
> 
> If you would like to join just send me the URL to your facebook account and ill invite you !



Nice! Congrats. We're both infantry and PPCLI. 
Now we got someone from Ontario, Saskatchewan, and Newfoundland.


----------



## Nate93 (10 Jul 2013)

Finally got my call in the middle of a grocery store after waiting for a year!  driving out on the 17th for infantry ppcli.


----------



## korwynkim (11 Jul 2013)

3 infantry and 1 avn so far...looks like I'll be the only air force guy


----------



## Dlaws90 (11 Jul 2013)

Well I'm sure the four of us won't be the only ones there! Besides we may be seperate branches but we'll all CF at the end of the day.



			
				Nate93 said:
			
		

> Finally got my call in the middle of a grocery store after waiting for a year!  driving out on the 17th for infantry ppcli.



Nice another Princess Pat. I got my call at work so I looked at everyone and pretty much told them to all to shut up while I answered the call. 
You're driving?? Where abouts are you coming from? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Nate93 (11 Jul 2013)

Dlaws90 said:
			
		

> Nice another Princess Pat. I got my call at work so I looked at everyone and pretty much told them to all to shut up while I answered the call.
> You're driving?? Where abouts are you coming from? if you don't mind me asking.



LOL nice  and im coming from Flinton ontario 1 hour north of napanee   its going to be a 4 hour drive all the way to St. Jean, my mom and gf want to see where ill be staying for 3 months lol


----------



## jordandixon3 (11 Jul 2013)

I have my interview next wed and then that is it, the waiting game begins. Hopfully I will be able to get on the august 19th BMQ but will see. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## jdollimore (11 Jul 2013)

i just got my call Tuesday for infantry! flying up the 17th sworn in on the 9th. I look forward to meeting all of you at basic! it took me a year and like 8 months to get in. advice to members just joining up, STAY PATIENT . whatever you do ! it takes time but it will happen !


----------



## Dlaws90 (12 Jul 2013)

jdollimore said:
			
		

> i just got my call Tuesday for infantry! flying up the 17th sworn in on the 9th. I look forward to meeting all of you at basic! it took me a year and like 8 months to get in. advice to members just joining up, STAY PATIENT . whatever you do ! it takes time but it will happen !



Nice. PPCLI by any chance?
Where are you coming from?


----------



## Verge1993 (15 Jul 2013)

I hope more people who are accepted come on the forums and let us know that way I can add more to the group. So far we have:

My self      : Infantry, PPCLI
Dlaws90   : Infantry, PPCLI
korwynkim: AVN Tech, ------
Nate93     : Infantry, PPCLI
jdollimore : Infantry, PPCLI, RCR or R22eR


----------



## tylertydubien (15 Jul 2013)

I received a job offer for ACISS on the 3rd of July. I'm also going to be doing the August 19th BMQ. See you guys there!


----------



## JoPelle (16 Jul 2013)

I hope to get on the 19th bmq too. Im merit listed and the selection for my trade was last week.


----------



## Dlaws90 (16 Jul 2013)

jdollimore said:
			
		

> i just got my call Tuesday for infantry! flying up the 17th sworn in on the 9th. I look forward to meeting all of you at basic! it took me a year and like 8 months to get in. advice to members just joining up, STAY PATIENT . whatever you do ! it takes time but it will happen !



Congrats! What regiment? Whereabouts you coming from?



			
				tylertydubien said:
			
		

> I received a job offer for ACISS on the 3rd of July. I'm also going to be doing the August 19th BMQ. See you guys there!



See ya there!


----------



## zander1976 (16 Jul 2013)

I am going ATIS.. Look forward to meeting all of you..


----------



## BrendenDias (19 Jul 2013)

I'm flying out of Vancouver on August 17th for Infantry, PPCLI!
I'm very excited to meet all of you and begin our military experiences together.


----------



## Dlaws90 (21 Jul 2013)

B.Dias said:
			
		

> I'm flying out of Vancouver on August 17th for Infantry, PPCLI!
> I'm very excited to meet all of you and begin our military experiences together.



Nice to hear. Looks like PPCLI is where we all seem to be going. See you at basic.


----------



## BlueJays1985 (21 Jul 2013)

WatsUUuup!

Artillery here. Coming from Ottawa so the family will only be 2.5 hours away, which makes me a happy boy.
I look forward to meeting my new family there!! We gonna get through it, make memories, and learn things about ourselves we never knew we had!

Cant wait to find success with you all.


----------



## korwynkim (22 Jul 2013)

Infantry seems to be really popular. I thought Canada moved out of Afghanistan?


----------



## Verge1993 (22 Jul 2013)

korwynkim said:
			
		

> Infantry seems to be really popular. I thought Canada moved out of Afghanistan?



The last Roto is going on now. I would assume that since there is no more deployments in sight and young men seeing the oil fields in Northern Alberta they discharge when there contract is up. You make 3x more starting off up there on a site/rig then you do as a (Pte) in the Army.


----------



## BrendenDias (22 Jul 2013)

Guys contact one of us by messaging so we can add you to our Facebook group for our August 19th BMQ recruits.  

Also, yes Canada (for the most part), has left Afghanistan, yet some remain to train/observe, etc..
Mhm, no forseeable chances for deployment, however I have heard some rumors that Syria could be the next location in the future. Not now though. And those are only rumors, nothing that you should trust fully.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> The last Roto is going on now. I would assume that since there is no more deployments in sight and young men seeing the oil fields in Northern Alberta they discharge when there contract is up. You make 3x more starting off up there on a site/rig then you do as a (Pte) in the Army.



Do you really have to continue this constant input of drivel?  You are not serving and are doing nothing but speculating.  In the future, if you have nothing credible to introduce to the conversation, DON'T!


----------



## Verge1993 (22 Jul 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Do you really have to continue this constant input of drivel?  You are not serving and are doing nothing but speculating.  In the future, if you have nothing credible to introduce to the conversation, DON'T!



I am only repeating what others said in the other thread..

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/111423.0.html


----------



## Dlaws90 (22 Jul 2013)

B.Dias said:
			
		

> Guys contact one of us by messaging so we can add you to our Facebook group for our August 19th BMQ recruits.



Unfortunately I'm not the facebook type. Hell, I guess I'll just save my introductions for basic. 



			
				B.Dias said:
			
		

> Also, yes Canada (for the most part), has left Afghanistan, yet some remain to train/observe, etc..
> Mhm, no forseeable chances for deployment, however I have heard some rumors that Syria could be the next location in the future. Not now though. And those are only rumors, nothing that you should trust fully.



No worries. I'd like to get a few years of training under my belt before I start getting shot at.


----------



## BrendenDias (22 Jul 2013)

Dlaws90 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I'm not the facebook type. Hell, I guess I'll just save my introductions for basic.
> 
> No worries. I'd like to get a few years of training under my belt before I start getting shot at.



Well we will see you at basic my friend.. very exciting time for us.


----------



## BlueJays1985 (22 Jul 2013)

Holy moley Curious George. Seems like you got a real case of bein a jackass. How bout this; I want you to read this in your mothers voice ok? 

George,, If you dont have anything nice to write, dont write anything at all.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2013)

108 Stitches said:
			
		

> Holy moley Curious George. Seems like you got a real case of bein a jackass. How bout this; I want you to read this in your mothers voice ok?
> 
> George,, *If you dont have anything nice to write, dont write anything at all*.


Maybe you should have taken your own advice, 108 Stitches - a bit of radio silence for you to read (and maybe think) more and post less.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## zander1976 (23 Jul 2013)

108 Stitches said:
			
		

> Holy moley Curious George. Seems like you got a real case of bein a jackass. How bout this; I want you to read this in your mothers voice ok?
> 
> George,, If you dont have anything nice to write, dont write anything at all.



That made me laugh..


----------



## Dlaws90 (23 Jul 2013)

aren't George Wallace and Verge1993 just the best of friends!


----------



## BlueJays1985 (25 Jul 2013)

Now that Im no longer muted, but require approval before a post is allowed. I would like to use respect and articulation to say that I stand by my original comment, although different vocabulary would have been mere affective. There is no need for anyone, from any walk of life, to talk (or type) down to another individual in these circumstances. These are conversations that are chosen to be read by people that can only view them by consciously clicking on the thread. George is clearly an individual that is curious as to what is being written regarding things that seemingly have nothing to do with him, and if I didnt know better (which i dont) Id say that Curious George was just clicking on this thread looking for an opportunity to talk down (or type down) to a person like Verge. Whether it be that Curious George is an old war-hardend gritty guy that is frustrated by young punk recruits like us,,, or just a jaded guy that likes picking on people on line - I have no idea and would never dream of making that assumption.

Regardless, Verge seems to be a guy excited about going to BMQ, hes sharing information that he feels is relevant, and that information is nothing more than available for us as intelligent human beings to read and either blindly believe at face value, or take into consideration while we do our own research. To describe it as 'constant drivel' is out of line and a great display of a person that doesnt have the self control of choosing NOT to click on a thread, and choosing NOT to read a comment. I recognize that 'jackass' was not the terminology that I should have used as it suggests that I am personally disrespecting the individual that is George Wallace - that was not my intention, my intention was to describe the isolated action of clicking, reading, and replying to, a harmless comment with nothing more than malicious motives.

Ive spent entirely far too much time on this. Have a nice day.


----------



## Sierra-528 (30 Jul 2013)

B.Dias said:
			
		

> I'm flying out of Vancouver on August 17th for Infantry, PPCLI!
> I'm very excited to meet all of you and begin our military experiences together.



I swear in at New West. on the 7th and fly out the 17th also. Coming from Vancouver for Aug. 19th BMQ. PPCLI as well. Looking forward to training alongside you all.


----------



## BrendenDias (31 Jul 2013)

Frost said:
			
		

> I swear in at New West. on the 7th and fly out the 17th also. Coming from Vancouver for Aug. 19th BMQ. PPCLI as well. Looking forward to training alongside you all.



A British Columbian with the same trade/regiment as me! Great! I swear in on the 9th in New West however. I am guessing they are fairly private? Maybe a few people, I don't know..


----------



## mboutin (7 Aug 2013)

Hi guys !

I just came back from my Sworn and im heading St-Jean with you  !

I signed as Med Tech for 6 years but i guess I won't be with you because i'm French


----------



## jgardstein (8 Aug 2013)

Going on August 19 for Infantry aswell. Flying in from Toronto.


----------



## Dlaws90 (10 Aug 2013)

jgardstein said:
			
		

> Going on August 19 for Infantry aswell. Flying in from Toronto.



Nice! I'll be coming from Toronto too. Maybe we will be on the same flight.


----------



## Crius (15 Aug 2013)

Flying out from Kelowna for BMQ. Trade = ACIS. See you guys there. Almost time.


----------



## Verge1993 (17 Aug 2013)

Well guys we all fly to St. Jean tomorrow. The day has finally come!


----------



## BrendenDias (17 Aug 2013)

See you guys there, and for those arriving after 8pm, seeya in the airport/taxi  :nod:


----------

